# HID xenon conversion kits and LED auto lights



## sunshineled (May 27, 2006)

I am selling HID xenon conversion kits and Halogen lamps as well as LED auto Lights.We do OEM service for customers all over the world. 

We have Color temperatuer: 4300K, 5000k,6000k,8000k,10000k12000kBallasts: 35W 12V 35W 24V(For truck)
Specification: H1, H3, H4,H7,H8,H10 H11, H13, 9004, 9005, 9006, 9007, D2S, D2R HID xenon lamp

All the Color Temperature are of the Same Price.

If you have any question please feel free to contact me.

Enclosed are some of our products photoes. 

Best wishes 

IvyLam

export manager 

Sunshine Electronic Technology Co.,Ltd

http:// www.sunshinehid.com 

http://sunshinehid.com

[email protected]

[email protected]

Tel 86-755-81920262 86-75583190820

Fax 86-755-83190820


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

First off...this isn't the classifieds section, sales related posts belong in the classifieds. Secondly, An HID kit definately isn't suspension or brakes related - once again wrong section. I'm not trying to flame here, just pointing this out... In general people on these forums are picky, and If you are trying to get sales...Blatantly dis-regarding the rules you agreed to when you signed up isn't going to do it! Not to mention it kind of hurts your reputation as a seller as well. Just my .02


----------

